# washout Dutchie female available from LHK



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

We have a female Dutchie out of Endor X Truusje who is about 11 months old now. She was a puppy that was set aside to use a potential breeding dog and raised by someone else for us. She was just returned to us for evaluation and she is not going to make the cut for us so I am giving her away to a good home. She will make a nice pet for someone.
She will bite a soft sleeve and has average ball drive, but is not a working dog in my opinion.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

She is still available if anyone knows of a good fit for her somewhere.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

She has been placed in a nice home. Thanks for everyones help in finding a good home for her.


----------

